# Are you kiddin' me, Tracy?



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

McGrady leaves Rockets practice with sprained ankle

Article



> The Rockets' run of relatively good health could be over after one game.
> 
> Tracy McGrady left Friday's practice with a sprained left ankle. The injury is not considered serious, with McGrady listed as "a game-time decision" to play Saturday against the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> ...


Houston Rockets Where "Amazing" Happens.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:sarcasm:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shocking...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Isn't it a lil early for April Fools!?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This guy has the worst luck ever. He should just retire when his contract is over.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Seriously, who cursed us?!?1


----------



## Venom110 (Apr 3, 2003)

I cant help but feel for the Rockets fans out there.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Seriously McGrady must be really fragile to get injured this much (fragile physically I mean, not going into the mental thing).

We all know he's injury prone and broken down, but its like he's got a waiting list full of injuries waiting to happen..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And people act indignant when others just write the Rockets off before the season starts. Lord, Tracy...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wait -- Yao Ming stepped on his foot. How does that suggest that McGrady is fragile?


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Is there a curse or something??

A Dirk jersey buried under the wood?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Hakeem said:


> Wait -- Yao Ming stepped on his foot. How does that suggest that McGrady is fragile?


It can be an isolated incident, it doesn't really matter.

For a guy to pick up as many injuries as he does, as often as he does, and have to miss games for lingering pains to body parts and such, he's definately fragile imo. I never said weak.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This is the most fragile team in the league.
This team needs some change, seriously, It's a pain to see all of the injuries on and off the court.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

No offense but i'm just glad the Magic front office didn't keep this guy. We all know he wanted to draft Okafor and mannnnnn...that would've had us in a tough situation right now.

Funny how things work sometimes.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> No offense but i'm just glad the Magic front office didn't keep this guy. We all know he wanted to draft Okafor and mannnnnn...that would've had us in a tough situation right now.
> 
> Funny how things work sometimes.


Hindsight is 20/20

Why can't this happen to Luther Head or some ****!? Every team gets roughly the same amount of injuries. With us our injuries are all divided between the 2 or 3 best players ALL THE TIME.

It's not like it's is back or knee. It's some random *** incident.


----------

